# New here



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

I wanted to introduce myself!
My name is Kim, and I'm a SAHM to 3 kiddos. This is my 6th time setting this vivarium up, and I finally got it to where I really like it!
Currently I have two woodfrogs who will be going into this vivarium. I finished setting this up a few days ago, and am going to let it sit for a few days before adding the water for the water feature. Hopefully I will be able to get some dart frogs once the ground cover fills in and there is no more bare dirt/peat moss. Does this look like it would be suitable for any specific species of PDF? It's a 55 gallon aquarium.
Here are some pictures from the stages of setting it up.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm having trouble viewing your photos... also, what's an SAHM?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Figured this one out a while back. right click and press open new tab. It was driving me nuts


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

My guess at "SAHM" would be "stay at home mom"


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

yumpster said:


> My guess at "SAHM" would be "stay at home mom"


And the winner is......

By the way..........Great looking viv!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> Figured this one out a while back. right click and press open new tab. It was driving me nuts


Brilliant! Thanks a lot!

And to answer your question about whether or not tihs vivarium would be suitable for PDF's I'd say you're well on your way, but in my opinion you would need to plant this tank more. Focus on very large, wide-leafed broms. If you can get more plants in there I'd say it would do quite well for most larger frogs. Leucs, tincs (although I wouldn't put these in a 55 gallon as I'd still say you can only put two in there), terribilis, galacts, bassleri.... I think the tank looks great!


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I plan on getting more broms, and am letting this grow out quite a bit before I add any frogs. 

I am hoping the babys tears will cascade down the wall. 

Thank you for the nice comments! And sorry about the picture links not working right, this is a new board set up for me. I will also research the PDF's that were mentioned!


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Great looking tank. Really sharp. I would second the brom idea. Not too big though...

You might hold off on putting the wild caught sylvatica in there if you plan on putting PDFs in. I would hate for them to transfer trematodes or something into your viv. People have enough trouble getting their tads healthy as it is...


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Occidentalis said:


> Great looking tank. Really sharp. I would second the brom idea. Not too big though...
> 
> You might hold off on putting the wild caught sylvatica in there if you plan on putting PDFs in. I would hate for them to transfer trematodes or something into your viv. People have enough trouble getting their tads healthy as it is...



I wouldn't have thought of the "bugs" from the wood frogs. I appreciate that insight! We caught the frogs as tads back in March, and my sons are really attached to them. I will set them up in one of my other spare tanks and keep this one "clean"!


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

dreamcatcer98 said:


> I wouldn't have thought of the "bugs" from the wood frogs. I appreciate that insight! We caught the frogs as tads back in March, and my sons are really attached to them. I will set them up in one of my other spare tanks and keep this one "clean"!


Wood frogs are all about the lung worms and trematodes. I did some field work in Arkansas about a year ago, and we collected literally hundreds of them with extra limbs and deformities caused by the trematodes. I think it would be best to keep them separate. Maybe there is a market out there for multi legged darts... you could call them "Kali Darts" or something after the Indian Goddess. I don't think that would be the most responsible choice, however.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Occidentalis said:


> Wood frogs are all about the lung worms and trematodes. I did some field work in Arkansas about a year ago, and we collected literally hundreds of them with extra limbs and deformities caused by the trematodes. I think it would be best to keep them separate. Maybe there is a market out there for multi legged darts... you could call them "Kali Darts" or something after the Indian Goddess. I don't think that would be the most responsible choice, however.




LOL. Agreed. Not responsible or kind to the frogs either!


----------

